# Sell Me on a CAAD10



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

All you Cult of CAAD10 members,sell me on one. I've heard a lot of people say they're better than a lot of other carbons. Tell me why. Lighter stronger what? I'm really interested in a new Synapse but some of the prices on 13 10's is hard to resist.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 2011 standard supersix-3 and a 2013 caad10-3. I honestly cant tell a difference. The bike is as responsive and smooth. The frame is slightly heavier than a carbon frame but probably in the 100 to 200 gram difference. For the price, you cant beat it. If you have the money to spend, get what ever you want or save a few bucks and get some nice wheels. The caad10 has more of a race geometry so it depends what you are after.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Why would I need to? Go ride one and you will be sold. They are great bikes.


----------



## secteur pave (Jul 30, 2011)

Because mine is 6.4kg as pictured and 6.8kg with alloy clinchers and I can only tell the difference from the EVO Team I had when out of the saddle on the steepest climbs. 98% of the time its just as good. I sold my EVO for a heap of $$$$ and put it towards the custom paint job on the CAAD10 and pimped up parts (that happens to be the same as the soon to be released 2014) and my Slice RS Black Inc.


----------



## russm (Jul 23, 2013)

Had mine 30 days--ridden more miles and with more speed and more comfort than ever before. Can't go wrong.


----------



## MadRoc92 (Mar 24, 2004)

When I bought mine I had a low-$2K budget and every intention of going with entry-level carbon. After riding a half-dozen or so carbon bikes and having trouble telling them apart, I rode a CAAD10 and made up my mind on the spot -- not because it was cheaper (which it happened to be) but because I liked it so much better than everything else I had ridden. Not a knock on all the other bikes but the '10 is something special. I liken it to going from the Lexus dealer to the Buick dealer to the Acura dealer and driving one luxury crossover after another and then saying "eff it, you only live once" and driving home in an STi.

That said, the choice between a Synapse and a CAAD10 is more about geometry than anything else. How long have you been riding? What kind of riding do you plan on doing? The SuperSix is a more valid comparison to a CAAD10. If you're just getting into the sport you might be happier with the Synapse and its generally more forgiving geometry.

Ride both and decide which you like better.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It's arguably the best mass produced ALU frame in the world. None of the "comparable" offerings from other manufactures are even in the same class. How much more selling do you need?
With that being said, it's ALU and it rides like it if you ask me. It shouldn't be compared to (good) carbon frames.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm 55 and new. Hadn't ridden since i was a kid,40 years ago. Damn,that makes me sound old. Thought i was too old for a road bike so i bought a hybrid. Kept that for a couple of months and bought an Allez. Enjoyed riding that for the most part and just sold it. Have upgradeitis. Have heard the handling on race geo called twitchy. That's a pretty good description. Tested several Roubaix and a much smoother ride,then i go bad to my Allez and It has so much more get up and go. Found a lbs that has a mechanic that i trust that sells Cannondales and Ridleys. Started by looking at Synapses. The new one sounds very intreuging. Geo right between race and relaxed. that might be exactly what I'm looking for. Most of the guys at the shop ride 10's and i had heard a lot of good stuff about them. Maybe I'd like them better than my Allez,just don't know. But I want to give em a shot. Several good deals on 13's. I'd like to ride a 10 and new Synapse back to back and see. Maybe a 10 would feel perfect.I don't know. Their first 14 Synapses are coming in in a few days. I don't know enough about bikes to know what I don't know. I'd like to ride an Evo also.



If I don't get a Caad 10,anything else will be cf.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I ride mostly on the bike trails . There's alot of them in my area. Last year I rode some every day . This year only weekends,but i do ride a little faster and farther than last year.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You should ride an EVO. You might be pleasantly surprised. The Synapse will be more comfortable though.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

If I was you I would look at the Synapse 2014. I love the evo and the cad 10 but the new Synapse is going to be the bike for the non racer 45-up category. You can still go fast but doesn't put you in such a race position.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

shoemakerpom2010 said:


> Synapse is going to be the bike for the non racer 45-up category. You can still go fast but doesn't put you in such a race position.


What is the 2013 Synapse then? How about the 2012 or previous models? The 2014 Synapse is basically the latest iteration. Don't give into the marketing hype.


----------

